# Can your PC run the forthcoming Windows 7?



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Download InfoWorld's Windows Sentinel tool and find out."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/infoworld/20081222/tc_infoworld/119938_1


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since Window 7 appears to be HEAVILY based on Vista, if it runs Vista, it'll probably run Windows 7.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Since Window 7 appears to be HEAVILY based on Vista, if it runs Vista, it'll probably run Windows 7.


Yes, but I believe they are trying to make it lighter on resources.
So the tool is for people who still have XP, wanting to skip Vista and go to 7.

An XP box may run 7, but not Vista.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

If it is truely lighter i plan on switching my machine as it has great spec but vista is bogging it down a bit and it shows. I used vista machines in school downgraded to xp that run like rockets.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The technical analysis I've seen suggests it's a lot closer to Vista than XP in resource use.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I realize that old xp machines probably will not run it, they are just too old but i do hear some things are being done to speed up the operating system, for instance, M$ wants to cut down the startup services and running tasks at startup which in turn reduce system recource consumption and may even squeeze more time out of the system's battery in the case of a laptop.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Again, the analysis I saw about the number and size of task running when Windows 7 boots was almost identical to Vista, so I don't know how effective that effort was.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Again, the analysis I saw about the number and size of task running when Windows 7 boots was almost identical to Vista, so I don't know how effective that effort was.


Bear in mind, John, the OS is still in a very early form, to that end we may see it change more towards the end of its beta life.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, I doubt the internals will change all that much. The foundation is in place, the work still to go is all the gingerbread.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Actually, I doubt the internals will change all that much. The foundation is in place, the work still to go is all the gingerbread.


Yes, I've heard that this time around they are keeping the OS pre-releases and such in an always stable condition, meaning new features aren't allowed onboard until they have been thoroughly tested and are stable. This allows them to (theoretically) release the OS at any point with minimal bugs, which is quite interesting and one of best ideas Microsoft has had in a while (it seems).


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> Yes, I've heard that this time around they are keeping the OS pre-releases and such in an always stable condition, meaning new features aren't allowed onboard until they have been thoroughly tested and are stable. This allows them to (theoretically) release the OS at any point with minimal bugs, which is quite interesting and one of best ideas Microsoft has had in a while (it seems).


Microsoft possibly learning the error's of its ways?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

new tech guy said:


> Microsoft possibly learning the error's of its ways?


Not if 7 is essentially Vista.


----------



## watcher6342 (Dec 12, 2008)

"All hear my warning, never turn your back, or I'll attack...."
The Ripper
Judas Priest


excellent tune !!!!! was just jammin on it. was surprised to know priest had new album out. been out of the loop too long.


----------



## watcher6342 (Dec 12, 2008)

when i got this computer, i dumped vista for xp. i hope the 7 is lighter but not sooo different from xp. want to see if i can learn some new tricks.


----------

